# Slash 4x4 Motor/LiPo Question



## sdtech58 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can I run a 4-pole motor with the Traxxas VXL speed controller? Looking to upgrade at some point, but don't want to drop the coin on a new ESC if I don't have to.

Will be used for bashing primarily in a Slash 4x4 MT conversion (2 and maybe 3-cell LiPo), but would also like the option to run it for racing 4x4 SC. Been looking at Castle, but I'm open to suggestions.

Also, anyone tried the Traxxas 3 cell LiPos? Are they any good, or should I look at the more common brands? (SMC, ThunderPower, Maxamps, etc.)

Don't want to start a brand war, just want something reliable and powerful.

Thanks


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

sdtech58 said:


> Can I run a 4-pole motor with the Traxxas VXL speed controller? Looking to upgrade at some point, but don't want to drop the coin on a new ESC if I don't have to.
> 
> Will be used for bashing primarily in a Slash 4x4 MT conversion (2 and maybe 3-cell LiPo), but would also like the option to run it for racing 4x4 SC. Been looking at Castle, but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> ...



For ESC, Castle and Hobbywing 120a are great prices. HW are about $80 and Castles I think are $80 used and $120new.

As for batteries, I wouldnt wast the money on the big name brands you have listed. Look at G-Force lipos from Value Hobby, they are only $25-$35 and Turnigy's from Hobbyking as well.

I run G-Force and Speedzone lipos in my Losi SCTE and they have been working fine and I race pretty much every weekend.


----------



## TCCustoms (Jan 2, 2012)

U can run a 4pole motor but it's not advised...the esc is not designed to handle it and will cut yer rpms in half and sooner or later u will smoke the esc. Since new motor has more poles it will split the power along all 4 now and not 2 which is why it cuts rpms in half


----------



## gmackhurry (Jan 4, 2012)

There is no reason a VXL3s could not run a 4 pole motor BUT the 4 pole motors they have to offer are just too much for it. Most likely it will burn out quickly.

As for the Lipo's - my valuable lesson on lipo's schooled me very well. Make sure the mfg of the battery will warranty it. Personnaly I have good luck with Traxxas and Venom Lipo's. I keep 11 lipo's running or stored at all times.


----------



## TCCustoms (Jan 2, 2012)

we had a local guy do that and the motor wasnt even fast and after doin some talking our LHS guy didnt realize the motor the guy bought was being used on the VXL3s and told us and i think even someone at traxxas on the traxxas forum explained it to me like that....It will work but who knows for how long and may not be what you expect but if you plan to replace the VXL3s anyways have at it, you'll already have yer new motor installed


----------

